# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Where to stay near the Pelican Bar

## abeachcomber

Looking to spend one or two nights near the Pelican Bar any sugestions.

----------


## Accompong

*You might like to try the Waterloo Guest House on the ocean in Black River.  This was the first home in Jamaica to have electricity in 1893.  Not fancy but a wonderful feeling of Jamaica's past.  They don't have a web site so you have to contact them at:



			
				Waterloo Guest House - 44 High Street, Black River
Tel:- 965-2278 https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...h_Jamaica.html


Peace and Guidance
			
		

*

----------


## abeachcomber

Thanks Accompong l will look into it.

----------


## jamaicarob

we got married in Belmont, next to Peter Tosh memorial, at a beautiful guest house, cheap prices, soon come

----------


## pine tree john

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/1980470...s=1&s=xQP1LjYA

----------


## Odinson

High end luxury with a beautiful rooftop, outdoor shower and private pool www.treasurebeach.com  Lots of rooms, overlooks the fishermen's beach - watch for them to come in then go down and buy some flopping fish.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

I've been going to the *Pelican Bar* since it opened. We always stay in *Treasure Beach* and charter a local fisherman. Unless the sea is angry, pretty much you can go any morning. Depending on how many in your boat, expect to pay $30US-$60US p/p. I should point out this is for pretty much an all day adventure. The ride to the *Pelican*, then up the *Black River* looking at the crocs, then a stop at *Sister Lou's River Stop* for fresh *crab backs*, and then a little swimming and total relaxation at *Rudy's* before returning to the *Pelican* again. I've found that the fishermen in *Black River * are fairly pricey for the short trip. The ride to and from *Treasure Beach* is lots of fun and you may see dolphin on your trip. *Floyde's Pelican Bar* is opposite *Parottee Bay* and there is lodging there too. If you choose TB, just let it be known at *Eggy's Beach Bar* that you want to do a *Pelican* trip and you'll have several Captains to  choose from. I like *Ted Parchment* but I'd go with any of the Captain's in *Frenchman's Bay*. Here's http://www.360globe.net/jamaica/trea...-at-night.html *Eggy's* a night. While my favorite watering hole in all of *Treasure Beach*, this video is a little nicer than reality.

----------


## abeachcomber

Thanks MilwaukeeMike that sounds like what lm looking for been wanting to stay in Treasure Beach for some time now.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

> Thanks MilwaukeeMike that sounds like what lm looking for been wanting to stay in Treasure Beach for some time now.


 This site has been closed for some time but you can get some ideas of where to stay and prices. www.treasurebeach.net

----------


## ohliz

Treasure Beach is a great spot to do Pelican from though Black River or the beach area to the east of it would be closer, IMO TB has more to offer.

----------


## JDd

yamon...stay in treasure beach,,,,,its like negril...used to b.?

----------


## JDd

o ya...almost forgot...treasure beach is one of the best spots to see whales and dolphins on the way to pelican bar.That boat ride with CAPTted was awesome
i have pics to post. :Cool:

----------


## frankk

We had a good experience last year staying at Irie Rest Guesthouse. Comfortable and reasonably priced, and food is good too. We hired a local fisherman recommended by innkeeper to take us to Pelican for the day. 45-minute boat ride from nearby beach to Pelican was excellent. 
http://irierestguesthouse.com/public_html/index.php/en/

----------


## prat sista

There are many nice places to stay at in Treasure Beach. Enjoy your trip!

----------


## jan24

Any idea how much from Belmont to Pelican Bar?

----------


## Rumghoul

Check out treasure tours treasuretoursjamaica.com - many lodging options in TB from camping to rooms to villas.

----------


## ohliz

> Any idea how much from Belmont to Pelican Bar?


By boat? Maybe a bit more than from TB, it's a little further and fewer boat guys probably do it.

----------

